# Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift music vor der Parkgarage



## addicTix (10. März 2014)

Hallo,

es werden vermutlich einige von euch den Film Tokyo Drift mal gesehen haben.
Ab Minute 20:21 , bei der das Hulk Car in das Parkhaus reinfährt... Da läuft so ein Beat im Auto...
Weiß zufällig jemand wie der heißt ?
Also nicht die Musik, die im Parkhaus gespielt wird, sondern die davor bei der das Hulk Car halt die Straße entlang fährt, nach rechts abbiegt und dann ins Parkhaus rein, wo Tosh die Schranke öffnet


MfG


----------



## Bennz (10. März 2014)

edit: ich sollte mal alles lesen.


----------



## Chemenu (10. März 2014)

Das hier? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlTuDZjY4FA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Falls nicht kannst Du mal einen Blick auf diese Seite werfen, vielleicht ist es dabei:
SoundtrackINFO: The Fast and the Furious Tokyo Drift Soundtrack


----------



## Rizoma (10. März 2014)

Du hast doch bestimmt nen Smartphone oder? Hol dir aus dem Appstore "Shazam" (ist kostenlos) spule zu der stelle wo die Musik läuft mache Shazam an und halte es an die Boxen Shazam sollte dir den Namen vom Lied und Interpret nennen können.


----------



## addicTix (10. März 2014)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ohhhh jaaa dankeeeee !!!!!
Vielen vielen dank !


@Rizoma
Ja hab ich, allerdings meine ich ein paar Nachrichten von Shazam gelesen zu haben, bei denen Nutzerdaten gestohlen werden oder irgendsowas. Auf jeden fall nichts positives :S


----------

